# What is the Best Light in your Collection?



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I thought it would be fun to show pics of your pride and joy. The light that you are most proud of in your vast collection. It could be a sentimental light, a super-driven 10-second runtime pocket monster, your most expensive what-the-hell-were-you-thinking-when-you-bought-this light.....whatever your reasons, just post your one pic and show the world your "best". Also provide a description so that we all know what were looking at.

Have fun!!! :wave: 

WP


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 26, 2006)

I'll start first. Here is my most recent build. It has been inspired by the great Keissling.... and I feel I owe him one for leading me to this beauty. Check this out:








This is a SureFire C3 Body with a KT1 Turbohead and a SW02 tailswitch. Inside are 3 rechargeable CR123's at 3.7V each, providing a nominal voltage of 11.1 volts to a 5W WX0S SFTH Tower Module made by Arcmania, driven at 1000 mA. Super-bright, super throw, super spill. Enough said. 

Thanks, Bernie, for the inspiration. I love this setup.... my number 1.

:thumbsup: WP


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 26, 2006)

Dang, that's tough.. I like my Barbolight - 













But my Mini-HID is pretty sweet too..


----------



## Spudman (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I have it narrowed down to just two. The one on the right is a McLux PR-T with a DB917 and I've forgotten the bin of the led. It is now on an aleph 2 cell body with a two stage cap. It is probably my "best" light although there are other "bests" in different categories.

The other one is a PD, of course, but has a NexGen x2 driver set to 700ma/75ma and a TV1J emitter. It only runs on a primary cell. So far, it is my best (only) PD and is my favorite light.  

Gary


----------



## tdurand (Apr 27, 2006)

Wave-

I like your C3. Can I still piece that together myself? Are the pieces readily available?

Thanks
T


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Apr 27, 2006)

The pieces are mostly available. The only thing that is difficult to source is the SFTH Tower Module. Talk to TrueBlue....maybe he can swing something for you? Other than that, the rest can be found at Lighthound. They even sell the C3 body-only which brings the cost down a bit.

C3-HA body ($74.99)
SW02 tailcap ($59.99)
KT1-HA Turbohead ($94.99) 
SFTH Tower Module ($176)

Grand total = $405.97 

:thinking: Funny.....it didn't really seem that expensive when I was buying the individual pieces.....

Oh well... the old saying: "You get what you pay for" definately holds true for this light.

WP 

EDIT (IMPORTANT!): If you don't plan on using ARCmania's module with the above setup, use the KT2 Turbohead only.....not the KT1. The KT1 is actually originally for 2-cell bodies (more specifically, primary cells) because the included N1 bulb will go  if you ever try to run it with 3-cells like in the above. The only reason why I'm using the KT1 is because there is a backlog on the KT2's due to the shortage of the N2 lamps. The KT1 and KT2 turboheads are actually the same in terms of dimensions and fit.




tdurand said:


> Wave-
> 
> I like your C3. Can I still piece that together myself? Are the pieces readily available?
> 
> ...


----------



## rscanady (Apr 27, 2006)

Probably my Marbled Aleph 1 by McGizmo. The picture is in the custom light and knife thread.

PD is next

Ryan


----------



## CLHC (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, I'd have to say my Chromie McLux.III.PD. The pictures are posted by *zespectre* in the Reviews forum under single cell shoot out.


----------



## Morelite (Apr 27, 2006)

McLuxIII-T (UWOJ)


----------



## Mini-Moder (Apr 27, 2006)

I would have to say these 3 are tied for my #1:





Facing to the left is: Super Flashlight 2
Facing to the right is: Super Flashlight III
Center is: KL4 head, modded with K2 emitter, using Maxlite body and tail


I have an Arc Mania, addiction!


----------



## drizzle (Apr 27, 2006)

Well this is cheating a little but I really only have one light worth mentioning in this thread and it's paid for but not received yet. It is the Elektrolumens "Little Friend" and it's still on pre-order. When I get it I will post a pic here...if I remember.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 28, 2006)

Well, there you go on that 4AA NiMH EL Little Friend!

Enjoy!


----------



## greenLED (Apr 28, 2006)

Depending on the category, I'd have to say:
small & bright, LED, of course: a cutdown ArcAA body (to CR2) with a custom head from the Li14430 run, custom cut-down NX-05, and 2-stage switch, all made by tvodrd. A MM+ RYOJ shortstack sammie (made by me) complements the light.
larger & bright (LED): SF U2
larger & bright (incan): Pila GL4, with the GL3 close behind, it's just that the GL4 is soooo much brighter!


----------



## Miciobigio (Apr 28, 2006)

This one is not bad  

The GatLight V1 SS123 ( only 17 on this planet )


----------



## Kiessling (Apr 28, 2006)

The "best" ... from a functional standpoint for my personal taste it is this one:





SF U2

With a close second:




McLuxIII-PD with Ti-bezel


bernie


----------



## Illum (May 4, 2006)

Miciobigio said:


> This one is not bad
> 
> The GatLight V1 SS123 ( only 17 on this planet )



I like the way the CD makes it more attractive....
85 parts in the palm of your hand...talk about micro


----------



## rikvee (May 13, 2006)

Best "light" as in the actual quality of the light produced, that would be a Surefire M3 with a MN11 HOLA:





"best light" as in looks, this one:





~with thanks to the original poster of this pic~

I have two of these, HAlll Black 1AA MiniMags by reefphilic, and a run a bunch of sandwiches by dat2zip (mml TX0J, ng500 TX1J/K, ng500 UX1K ) on 14500's, all of them great in various ways....


----------



## Somy Nex (May 13, 2006)

my favorite is the chameleon, which is extremely versatile. the SFIII is my most expensive. my most unique would have to be my turquoise swirl PD, but i don't have that yet (picking it up at the end of this month). close behind in my 'best light' ranking and not pictured has to be the FFIII, which is also very versatile and so nice and smooth to operate


----------



## Dogliness (May 13, 2006)

My two favorite flashlights in my collection are the brass Lion Cub and McLux III Ti. These are my impressions of the flashlights.

The Lion Cub can be set set to a Table, and then is simple to change among five levels, with the highest level being very bright. It also has an interchangeable reflector with unbelievable throw. It is aggressively driven on the highest level. I think it is well-balanced, very attractive, both simple and complex, and aggressive.

The McLux III Ti is a work of art. It excels in the areas of beauty, simplicity and functionality. It balances throw and spill, and brightness and runtime, and its design is stunning.


----------



## firefly99 (May 14, 2006)

WAVE_PARTICLE said:


> SFTH Tower Module ($176)


By the way, what is this tower module ? Thanks


----------



## GhostReaction (May 14, 2006)

My best for now is a KI-T crystal 

Still waiting for the Maxlite and not forgeting THE Barn Burner 75watt hid


----------



## M.TEX (May 14, 2006)

hello guys



Well sorry no pic's but in my case is the GATLIGHT V2 that is not in my hands
yet. and the other favorite light that I have is ORB RAW ( the Big one )

Soon I will post Pic's of them....


----------



## mccavazos (May 16, 2006)

It's not much by today's standards but mine is:

Longbow Micra Black HAIII, UCL, McR-18, McCapsule with Nextgen 500, TW0J. All running on a protected R123 from AW, with either the twisty or clicky switch. It appears to be just as bright as the E2D that I used to have, in fact it is the reason that I got rid of the E2D. I'll post a pic when I get off of work.


----------



## bwaites (May 16, 2006)

I can't see the Gatlight photos

Bill


----------



## JonSidneyB (May 16, 2006)

Larry Light


----------



## bwaites (May 16, 2006)

OOPs

LarryLight CRII. (I'll try to get pics)

Bill


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

The best light in my rather large "collection" is undoubtedly this:







This is a prototype Arc LS - the first commercially available flashlight to use the Luxeon Star LED.
There are only two of these known to exist on the planet: one in my custody and the other one in the United Kingdom.


----------



## rscanady (May 17, 2006)

It is always interesting to see what ones fav light is when you have as many as Craig!

Thanks for sharing.

And those with LL, we want pics!


Ryan


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 17, 2006)

If I had to pick more favourite flashlights, it would probably be these two:






This is the one I call the *Positron Laser*, a custom-made unit featuring a cyan Luxeon V LED built into a SureFire C2 Centurion body with turbohead. It was made by the Skunklights team and given to me in late-2002 while I was recovering from (crash course in) brain surgery. It's not all that useful for actually finding things in the dark, but boy, is it sure cool (or "kool" or "kewl")!!! 

And then there is this one:





It's the silvery one near the bottom of this photograph.
It's the EN McLux with McFlood reflector. It has a white Luxeon I LED, and is what I reach for most frequently, even if there are a boatload of other flashlights nearby.

But my Arc LS prototype would still take the trophy. :twothumbs:


----------



## Macaw (May 17, 2006)

I've got really high hopes for the Gatlight V2 that I have on order. Also will be getting the Mclux 27LT with Ti bezel; this ought to be the interim champ at least.

Current reigning champ: Mclux III PD with UV1J LED!


----------



## Regentag (May 20, 2006)

Morelite said:


> McLuxIII-T (UWOJ)



... and I like the (old style) Overseas, too.

I could take the same still life, though my granite has a different pattern.

Cheers,


----------



## xochi (May 20, 2006)

Hey Reg, I'd love to see your granite! I can't get enough images of Ti Mclux's. How about a photo with the Mclux, the Granite and some kind of uncooked meat product? The flashlight still life with knife,gun, watch, etc has been done to death but no one thinks about our four legged friends camped out next to us at the 'puter. My dog Bodhi would love to see your Mclux-Ti and some marbling of the bovine variety .


----------



## Miciobigio (May 21, 2006)

bwaites said:


> I can't see the Gatlight photos
> 
> Bill


 
Fixed !


----------



## tvodrd (May 21, 2006)

For some dumb reason, I like the early L1 heads. It's not my EDC, but I am very fond of the lower light. It is a "mutt" and consists of an L1 head, unmodified McR 20, modified Aleph 1 x 123 body, modified McE2S (35 Ohm,) early Exe bezel, TWOJ (not joker) emitter, and direct drive, custom board from Wayne. I run it on a BS protected R123. I pic'd it with a PD and Aleph CR2 Don gave me for size comparison. When out of my normal EDC situation, it hangs from my neck.





Larry


----------



## Regentag (May 22, 2006)

xochi said:


> Hey Reg, I'd love to see your granite! I can't get enough images of Ti Mclux's. How about a photo with the Mclux, the Granite and some kind of uncooked meat product? The flashlight still life with knife,gun, watch, etc has been done to death but no one thinks about our four legged friends camped out next to us at the 'puter. My dog Bodhi would love to see your Mclux-Ti and some marbling of the bovine variety .



No pork, radio. What does your friend Bodhi think about this?






Not sure it qualifies for the topic, but it's up there.

Cheers,


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 22, 2006)

I've got a lot of faves. They're my babies! One that comes to mind is my ultra rare one-of-a-kind custom made in Modamag's garage cut-down orange Minitrios which is just waiting for Georges80's Fatflex driver!! :naughty: It took me weeks of scouring google all over the world and I finally found it. The last one in a German tool shop! Aahhh  I hope to make another quad version.




But I love and use all my lights, from the custom McGizmo Alephs to the js modded Tiger11 which was my first modded light and my introduction to CPF. I read the whole thread when I first found CPF. 10 months worth of R&D posts! It was fascinating and when I got to the last few months I was reading about how everyone loved the light and how the run was over.  I emailed js and pleaded for one. It didn't take much, he's a nice guy, just a little patience.  LuVit!! I could go on and on... Enrique's looooong awaited CR2 Ion is a big fave. Awesome beam, useful flood, finally! somebody stop me!


----------



## Longbow (May 22, 2006)

My cheapest light is my best.........Fenic L2P with Sanyo NiMH. Sorry Surefire.


----------



## chefgrill (May 24, 2006)

sorry for the bad image, but it's just an extraction out of a other image.

the specs are 12V 20W Halogen Bulb
12V 7AH Battery (the one on the image is 10A i'd think)


----------



## Kershaw (May 26, 2006)

My Mag11 hotwire!


----------



## xochi (May 28, 2006)

Nice light Reg. 

After Bodhi stuck his nose right up to the picture of your cat, he concluded that it doesn't smell quite as good as the one he sent to the Vet after a good shaking (that cat just suffered some broken ribs and I got a vet bill). .


----------



## nerdtoy (May 29, 2006)

Carry is the Gladius








and on the left is the PL-14 and right PL-24 AE HID Powerlights in action.







These are my favorite lights right now.. 

I have yet to find a LED light that has a strobe feature that works well disrupting the brain except for the Gladius, they did university studies on the best frequency - its close to working as a pre-emptor thingy, changing traffic lights 

Something I would like to do is begin work on a PIC board you can back up a Luxeon or similar LED with a 11 Hz and 7 Hz strobe feature moving into a booster.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 28, 2007)

Probably my ML-1 floodmaster or my old Ti XR19-C.


----------



## Trashman (Sep 28, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Probably my ML-1 floodmaster or my old Ti XR19-C.




I guess my pick would probably have to be my X600 floodmaster (Milky tri-seoul in a KL3). It's probably the coolest looking light I've got (the even cooler ones have all been sold). If not that one, I think I'd probably pick my Surefire 10x Dominator, which actually might be the coolest looking one. I really use either one of them, though. Well, I do use the 10x, but mainly for photographic lighting (by turning it on high, and with one hand, holding a piece of paper around the front of it!)


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 28, 2007)

no contest. my McG Ti PD-S.


----------



## skalomax (Sep 28, 2007)

Trashman said:


> I guess my pick would probably have to be my X600 floodmaster (Milky tri-seoul in a KL3). It's probably the coolest looking light I've got (the even cooler ones have all been sold). If not that one, I think I'd probably pick my Surefire 10x Dominator, which actually might be the coolest looking one. I really use either one of them, though. Well, I do use the 10x, but mainly for photographic lighting (by turning it on high, and with one hand, holding a piece of paper around the front of it!)


 
Cool, the Floodmaster Is treating you well.

Do you know If milkyspit could drop the drive current for a X464?


----------



## cenz (Sep 29, 2007)

Old SF with new lamp - SRTH + 9P + A19 + HO-M3T by 2x17670


----------



## Trashman (Sep 29, 2007)

skalomax said:


> Cool, the Floodmaster Is treating you well.
> 
> Do you know If milkyspit could drop the drive current for a X464?



Still thinkin' about it, eh? Good, because I need the cash (heh, heh...!). I would have to think yes, but, of course, it'd cost. It cost me $80 (but opted for $80 in trade value) to increase the drive current, so I'd think that it'd cost about the same to decrease it.


----------



## Nitro (Sep 29, 2007)

That would have to be my CC, because it was my very first mod. Here it is in action.


----------



## luxlunatic (Sep 29, 2007)

I have a number of favorites in my collection but the current king in the stable is this:





SuperFlashlightV- 4 x cr123 driving a 15 watt Ostar with 4 levels.
Awesome build quality with gobs and gobs of light. This light is just flat out :rock::rock::rock:!!!!


----------



## LEDcandle (Sep 29, 2007)

Gotta be my Milky Soul Reaver (sorry its been posted a lot ) :-





The SuperFlashlight V looks insane!!  I like it!!


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 9, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------

